# Agility clarification question



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm... I thought they couldn't start before the posted check-in time ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Was it an officially posted time in the premium? Like, "Judging begins at noon." If so, 11:45 sounds about right for the briefing, an 8 minute walk through and a 5 minute allowance for first dog to the line. 

I would have gotten there by 10:30 at the latest. Set my dogs up, get course maps, check in. let my dogs familiarize themselves with the place, relax, check the volunteer sheet for opening that need to be filled etc. It all takes time and some classes run faster than expected.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

When we were running agility we encountered numerous differences in how the trial was listed to run. Seemed every event secretary had their own way. Some posted the first walk thru time for only the first classes and then everything else was listed without a starting time. Others listed times for every class but they were approximate times. Rarely did the trial run according to that schedule. It should have been listed somewhere in the schedule notice that all times other than the first class were approximations.
Again that was when we were doing agility about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Typically when a time is given, it's the time that JUDGING begins unless otherwise specified. So I would have to guess that what was done was, in fact, allowable.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

They way I have always understood it and I believe the way they are run in So Cal is if the judging schedule said a 12:00 check-in they can start the class at 12:00. Most of the time they try to make that time out further, so the class is not starting right on time, no one wants to hold up the trial because of a check-in time, although it happens sometimes. Hopefully that makes sense!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for responding. 

The check in times for Open/Novice that I've seen are listed in the final entry confirmation, they haven't been in the premium.

Sorry to be dense, but I want to make sure I understand. If the check in time is 12, which means that is the earliest that a class can start and you only get a 10 minute walkthru. That walkthru can happen anytime before the class, it doesn't have to take place just prior to the start of the class like in rally? 

Luckily this hasn't happened to me before, I usually have to wait 30-60 minutes from the check in time before my class has started.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Note you will have a check in time (when you recieve your stickers) and a judging time (first dog on the line) listed on the pre. and a briefing which is usually right before your class.
as far as walk thrus once you have checked in and the course is set most judges will have no problems with a long lasting walk thru( for fanatics lol) up until the time for the real walk thru.
It is always wise to check with the judge but most times if you see them wheeling the course more than likely when they are thru they will let you go ahead and obsess with the course.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

At Lynda's trials there is check-in time and that is it. That is the earliest time they can start the class. If the trial ran quicker than expected they will set the course as soon as the ring is available and open it for walk-thru at that time. So hypothetically if they finished the excellent dogs at 11:00, they would set the open course, the judge will wheel it and open it for walk-thru. For your specific trial I heard the judge for the JWW ring was starting the rings quickly all weekend and cutting the walk-thrus shorter than most people are used to.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Jessica.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, around here we only have one check in time for the trial (usually 7:30). The time to pay attention to is the time for judging to start. Sometimes they will state when the first briefing will be, but other than that one class just follows the last. The check in is very casual, they just put the running sheet up once the previous class is done and people go mark themselves here. The Gate frequently just checks off the people they know are there.

Funny story, we were at a one ring trial on Sunday and I estimated we had about an hour between classes, so I took the pups for a romp on some park-land close to the trial. Of course we were a little late (Selli had to chew up some sticks and roll in the snow) and we didn't get back until right before the class started running so I didn't get to walk the course and I had a Golden with a black tummy (from mud). I was the fourth one in and I quickly looked at the course map for the first time, watched the dogs in from of us and we did OK. Oh, back to the topic, the Gate had checked me in for both classes prior to our first class.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think what they call a check in time in So-Cal is the same as a judging time elsewhere. You can actually check-in any time before that. They have a check-in time for Excellent, Open and Novice. If it is a one judge, two ring trial they will even split the excellent group by large dogs and small dogs. So big dogs would run first in JWW then Standard, then you can go home (or work). Small dogs would be next with a later check-in...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I think what they call a check in time in So-Cal is the same as a judging time elsewhere. You can actually check-in any time before that. They have a check-in time for Excellent, Open and Novice. If it is a one judge, two ring trial they will even split the excellent group by large dogs and small dogs. So big dogs would run first in JWW then Standard, then you can go home (or work). Small dogs would be next with a later check-in...


So you have one judge TWO ring trials? So they must move back and forth between the rings? Around here, since most trials are indoor, if you only have one judge, they only have one ring. Even two ring, two judge trials, they only give one initial time for judging to start and everything just follows along. It means you have to get good at calculating how long it takes for classes to run.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup! Since we are almost always outdoors there is usually plenty of room and it gives people the chance to build and walk courses while the other ring is running.

I did go to a one judge one ring trial in Colorado, it was a long day! They ran all dogs/classes in JWW first then all dogs/classes in standard!


----------

